# Urbanisations wifi just outside Nerja?



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi

I am looking for some info on the Urbanisations wifi service about 4km outside Nerja going toasted torrox costa. We are looking at a rental there and the agent said the broadband is provided by the Urbanisations wifi. 

Can anyone tell me what the service is like I.e. Speed and reliability. It is just that we need a reliable service as that is how we earn a living and without it, it could be disastrous.

Thanks

SH


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for some info on the Urbanisations wifi service about 4km outside Nerja going toasted torrox costa. We are looking at a rental there and the agent said the broadband is provided by the Urbanisations wifi.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty certain that just means that urbanisation (estate) where the property is, has its own wifi service


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Does that mean that everyone shares the service? Surely that will mean then that it will be really slow? Sorry for the questions I just haven't heard of this before at all.

Do you have to pay for it? And if we have this I take it we could still get ADSL through a landline as an alternative?

Thanks

SH


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Does that mean that everyone shares the service? Surely that will mean then that it will be really slow? Sorry for the questions I just haven't heard of this before at all.
> 
> Do you have to pay for it? And if we have this I take it we could still get ADSL through a landline as an alternative?
> 
> ...


If I'm right - not 100% sure (just 99.9999999...........%) then yes, I would think all would be sharing it

as to whether you would have to pay for it - again not quite 100% sure - then I would think it would come into the community charges

you really need to get the agent to clarify


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a friend who uses a similar system on a caravan park in San Miguel de Salinas. The system is not reliable, connections keep disconnecting, and very often when using skype I am unable to hear or see him. He has to share with all the others on the park and has to pay.

You will need to check it out,

Hepa


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks all for your replies. It sounds as if it wouldn't be what we need. We definately need a reliable service as without that there is not much point.

Thanks

SH


----------

